# Yepee!!



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm finished with the Farmer's Market for the season and I did my last craft show today! I can now concentrate on the house for the next 2 months on weekends (when I'm not working my part time). I'm excited!! Lots of stuff to get rid of, things to clean and organize. I know I won't get it all done by mid-February when I start the greenhouse up, but I WILL make a difference!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

That's awesome.... keep us updated.... :icecream:


----------

